#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Did you know about the black hole photography?

## Bhavya

For the first time, NASA released the photograph of a black hole which is 55 million light years away from our Earth and 6.5 billion times bigger mass than our Sun. This black hole is situated in the M87 galaxy. Researchers say that every galaxy has one supermassive black hole that has a massive gravitational field, including light it draws in everything around it. Check out the below video for more information.

----------

